# First Ussr - Tv Dial Poljot Automatic



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi folks

New arrival - my first Russian watch and also my first vintage watch (I think?).

Watch has clearly seen a bit of action over the years with a few small dinks and a bit of wear-n-tear, but this adds to its charm and air of quirky chic.

Looks to be all original and made in the 1st Moscow watch factory. Movement is a 2627H 23 jewel auto and case back has serial number 119297. So far it's keeping good time and seems to have a decent power reserve for its era: having only given it 10 half-winds and wearing it for 8 hours it didn't stop overnight. However, with the case back off I thought the rotor was not as freely-rotating as possibly it could be...

I'd be grateful if anyone could add any extra information about this other than what is available here: http://www.ussrtime.com/cgi-bin/details.pl?id=0873

I'm hoping it hails from the 70's rather than 80's, which would more justify its less than pristine condition.

What advice would you all have on cleaning this up - or should I leave it completely as it is? Just in case you're wondering - I *will* be wearing it 

Here's the pictures...



















Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Naughty, naughty - is that nasty harsh steel strings on a peggie?







:lol: should be nice gentle nylon ones , and played fingerstyle !ldman:

A cosmetic clean up of the watch would do no harm whatsoever, remember that crystal may be harder to replace than a standard round one. so a clean and gentle buff up would be good :yes:


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Mel

Any recommends on cleaning products or techniques?

Cheerz

Mark H

PS Electric guitar is really my thing - so the acoustic with steel strings, and hung by my bedside, is good for quick before-bed-time practice. It's a Yamaha APX - so smaller bodied than average - with these strings on it does sound very "sweet". I don't do fingerstyle either. Sorry


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Some polywatch to clean the crystal: http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&path=6&product_id=34

Assuming the case is chrome plated brass, I'd be inclined to leave it alone.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I would say it is late 1970's, 77-79 IMHO,

I have some Poljot catalogues somewhere, I will check them out when I have time & try to confirm,

Its a great caliber, sometimes the rotar needs re-fixing/lubricating,

Cheers Martin


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

martinzx said:


> I would say it is late 1970's, 77-79 IMHO,
> 
> I have some Poljot catalogues somewhere, I will check them out when I have time & try to confirm,
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin, much appreciated.

The rotor itself moves fine and is well suspended in place - no eccentricity or out-of-plane wobble. I only metioned it because it seems to be less freely rotating than a modern bearing rotor. I can't honestly tell if it is doing its job of rotating when worn on the wrist, although power reserve appears to be healthy enough!

Cheerz


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I think it maybe here in the 1979 Poljot catologue










Here is the link to the full Poljot & other various online USSR catologues, not mine btw, 

https://plus.google....bums?banner=pwa

Cheers Martin


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Great find, Martin.

Looks like it is a circa '79 creation 

Thanks for your efforts.

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

martinzx said:


> https://plus.google....bums?banner=pwa


Fantastic link! We really need a thread full of handy Russian watch links.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

weitongkiko said:


> Can anyone identify the marks on this watch. They look like hallmarks but I can't Google-up any info. .


Looks like a tin of Spam to me.... :stop:


----------

